# Anybody living in Taormina, please help. G7 Summit 26 May



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

We are supposed to be docking in Messina on 26th May and had planned to visit Taormina. I've just heard that the G7 Summit will open that day, that President Trump will be there and that the town will be on lock down. 

Is this more fake news or should we be making alternative plans? If this is true, do you have any idea if other parts of the island will be worth visiting or crawling with security?

I cannot believe that our cruise line have not picked up on this. They are even still selling excursions to Taormina!


----------



## dafnep (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi Jhon,
The piece of news is true, you can check that online.
I don't know that part of Sicily, but there are many things to see even in the surroundings of the city. The rest of Sicily is not involved with the G7, so you can visit the beautiful mosaics of Piazza Armerina or cities as Catania, but you need a car and enough time. Or there are attractions near Taormina, like these( I can't put links because I'm new in the forum)
Check online, there are many list in English.
About security, if you mean black blocks or things like that, I don't know, but I'm sure the crew of the cruise or the police of Taormina can tell you where you can go and feel safe.
Have a nice stay!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanhks dafnep.


----------



## dafnep (Apr 23, 2017)

You're welcome


----------

